# Toshiba oder Acer - Welches Notebook?



## soraxdesign (10. September 2004)

Hallo Jungs,
habe vor, mir in nächster Zeit ein (erstes) notebook zuzulegen. Jetzt die entscheiden Frage: Welches? ALso preislich sollte das ganze im rahmen um die 1400€ liegen. Anwendungsgebiete sind Internet/Programmierung, Filme schauen, Office und auch mal ab und zu ein spiel. Wichtig ist mir dass es leise ist, Centrino Technologie besitzt, Widescreen (15,4") und eine halbwegs akzeptable Graka hat.

Anhand dieser Kriterien habe ich mir zwei Notebooks ausgeschaut zwischen denen ich *stark*  schwanke  :

*1* 

Toshiba Satellite Pro 30M 

Vorteile:
- schickes Design
- DVD Brenner
- Toshiba Qualität
- nur 2,78kg
- mehr Schnittstellen

Nachteile:
- Grafikkarte "nur" Geforce 5200er? (Qualität in Spielen?)
- "nur" 3,7h Laufzeit
- keinen integrierten Subwoofer
- etwas dicker
- bissal Teurer

ODER 

*2* 

Acer Aspire 2012 WLCi 

Vorteile:
- Subwoofer
- sehr gute Graka
- über 5h Laufzeit
- 4in1 Cardreader
- dünner als das Toshiba
- bisschen preiswerter als das Toshiba

Nachteile:
- 3kg (aber nicht so arg)
- Design etwas "gewöhnungsbedürftig"
- wie ist die Acer Qualität?

Mich würde interessieren wer von euch eins von beiden besitzt und mir einige Erfahrungsberichte geben kann. Dies würde mir die Entscheidung leichter machen . Vor allem die wie sich die Graka des Toshibas in Spielen schlägt .
Vll habt ihr ja noch ein anderes Book im Angebot, das ihr mir anhand der von mir oben genannten Eigenschaften empfehlen könnt.

Danke für eure Hilfe

Greetz
René


----------



## ShadowMan (11. September 2004)

Hi du!

Ich besitze ein Acer TravelMate 804 LCi und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ich bin auch soweit mit der Qualität zufrieden. Also Nachteile die mich wirklich sehr stören habe ich bis jetzt keine gefunden 

Ich denke du solltest auf jeden Fall aufs Preis-/leistunsverhältnis achten oder schau doch mal auf http://www.chip.de oder so nach Vergleichen und Bewertungen.

Aber eins von mir noch:

Notebooks sind meiner Meinung nach absolut NICHT zum Spielen gedacht.
Erstens bezahlst du für die Komponenten die du in nem normalen PC hättest viel mehr und hast so weniger Leistungen für mehr Geld, 2tens ist alles viel mehr komprimiert als auf einer normalen Tastatur zum Beispiel. 3tens ist es schwer auf einem solchen Monitor zu spielen. Daher fallen 3d-Shooter eh ins Wasser.
Das ist zumindest meine Meinung.

Und noch ne Frage:

Was willst du mit einem integrierten Subwoofer in nem Laptop? Das hab ich ja noch nie gesehn *g* Aber wers braucht...da würd ich lieber einen ohne Subwoofer nehmen und mit so ein System von Logitech holen. Preislich macht das sicherlich keinen Unterschied und der Klank ist sehr viel besser. 
Des weiteren: Wie macht die arme Festplatte einen eingebauten Subwoofer mit?!

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## soraxdesign (11. September 2004)

Hallo Shadow,
danke erstmal für deine Antwort (ist ja leider bisher die einzige :S).

Also um deine Fragen zu beantworten:
Ich möchte kein Notebook zum zocken haben (dann hätte ich mir eins ausgesucht mit Pentium 3Ghz und GEforce 5700Go). Aber ein Spielchen zwischendurch (Strategie ala AoE2 oder Generals) sollte schonmal drin sein. Hauptsächlich soll das Book eben genügsamen Ansprüchen im Gamingbereich entsprechen. Dabei will ich eben vor allem wissen wie sich die 5200Go schlägt in Spielen wie Generals oder NfS Underground (dass da das Display vll "schlieren" könnte ist mir bewusst, mit gehts nur um eine LEistungseinschätzung der Graka).

Zu deiner zweiten Frage: so ein integrierte Subwoofer ist eben nicht schlecht, wenn auf einer Lan ist und nur normale boxen dabei hat bzw nur über die Notebookboxen hören will (DVD schauen oder Musik nebenbei hören). Und dfür ist das ideal. Wie das ganze auf die Festplatte einwirkt, kann ich nicht einschätzen, jedoch hab ich bisher von keinen Problemen gelesen.

Fazit: ICh tendiere vom Design und Namen (und der DVD Brenner) her zum Toshiba, jedoch hat das Acer eine wesentlich bessere Ausstattung (bis auf DVD Brenner, aber den hab ich im Desktop PC) und eine bessere Graka. Ich hab auch einiges gehört, dass Toshibas relativ heiß werden sollen (?). Kann ich zwar net ganz glauben (Toshiba=Qualität) aber wenn da was dran ist. Das Acer soll nicht sehr heiß werden (nur ca. 40°).

ALso ums nochmal auf den Punk zu bringen. Wie schlägt sich die GRaka des Toshibas in Spielen, was haltet Ihr insgesamt vin beiden Books? Zu welchem würdet Ihr mir raten? Andere Vorschläge?

Greetz

PS: Dein genanntes Book hab ich auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden (hab noch nicht gegoogelt, werd ich gleich mal noch machen). Aber schonmal gut zu wissen, dass Acer auch gute Qualität liefert (nur mit dem Design sind sie Toshiba Welten hinterher   )

Ideal wäre ein Acershiba (Technik Acer u. Design u. Qualität Toshiba) *g*


----------



## ShadowMan (12. September 2004)

Hi du!

Hier ist ein Bild von meinem Laptop:

http://www.acer.de/acereuro/page4.d...roupCtxParam=0&dctx1=9&ctx1=DE&crc=2755157529

Und ich muss dir ganz ehrlich sagen das ich bisher kein schöneres Design gesehen habe. Weiss leider nicht wie die anderen Acer aussehen und was dich daran stört, aber ich find meins total klasse vom Aussehen. Es wirkt vor allem nicht so eckig wie die anderen, aber auch nicht so übertrieben (z.B. blau leuchtendes Logo usw.), weil ich sowas überhaupt nicht mag.

Also ich habe einen 1,7 Centrino (der ja eh schon sehr schnell ist) mit einer Radeon9000 und Generals läuft da schon flüssig.
Ich würde dir auch auf jeden Fall zu einem Centrino raten, da dieser eine sehr lange Akkulaufzeit hat und DAS ist es was einen Laptop ausmacht. Viele meinten das es Schwachsinn ist und nun sitzen wir in der Uni und meiner läuft nach 2 Vorlesungen immernoch, wo die anderen Laptops schon lange aus sind. Aber was will ich mit nem Laptop mit dem ich alle 90 Minuten an ne Steckdose muss?!

Viel Glück noch bei der Suche 

Manuel ;-]

P.S. Dann würde ich den Brenner aus deinen Kriterien streichen, weil wenn du schon einen hast würde ein 2ter eh nichts bringen.


----------



## turboprinz (12. September 2004)

HiHo,

nur für den fall das du noch eine kleine Hilfe brauchst.
Unter www.bacoc.de  kannst  du dir deinen Wunschlaptop zusammenstallen,
dann hättest du die Sicherheit  das dein Notebook genau deinen Anforderungen entspricht.

Kleiner Tipp: zum spielen mit etwas vernünftiger Grafik würde ich ab Radeon Mobile 9600 etwas suchen,
der Rest könnte bei moderneren Spielen mit DirectX9 streiken.

Gruß

der TURBOprinz


----------

